# My 3.5 Lb rabbit jumped out of her 3 feet tall playpen.



## larryng (Jul 24, 2012)

Peanut has been staying in a dog play pen _exactly _like the one in the in the picture.

The dimensions of the play pen are 3 feet tall and 4 feet across.

Peanut jumped out of it twice in the last two days.

Yesterday ; the first time she jumped out, I had a box with a lid (around 9 inches tall) inside her play pen. I took the box out.

Today , even without the box Peanut jumped out; also.

Now, the play pen has a cardboard ceiling fastened down with electrical wire.

My last rabbit, Bagel, (same size as Peanut) lived in the playpen for three years and _never jumped out.

_Peanut is one heck of a jumper.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 24, 2012)

That sure is quite a jump! Good move covering the pen. I've also seen people using a sheet held on with clothespins or binder clips, or you might consider constructing something more permanent.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 24, 2012)

Ripley's the same weight and does that again and again like its nothing..He's a goof and will do anything to be around me. :biggrin2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 24, 2012)

We had three that were climbers, and Finn And Bambi can jump over a three footer. Bambi will jump into her hutch when shes out for exercise time if I don't close her door.


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 24, 2012)

Exactly why all pens outside should have covers on them  Rabbits are very skilled jumpers when they want to be.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 24, 2012)

If you fastened just a strip of cardboard or coroplast or whatever around the cage's edges, that should do it. Your jumping expert needs light & air. I'm not sure how wide the strip needs to be. I hope you can let people know when you figure it out. Honey isn't a jumper, but something set up like a security fence [minus the barbed wire, lol] sounds better to be than a cover that has to be removed every time you need to enter the pen.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 24, 2012)

I think Agnes would do that too! She is a climber and a jumper. I've seen her jump to the arm of the couch which is probably close to 3 feet. So I can believe it! I just think some rabbits are jumpers!! Lol


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jul 24, 2012)

When my bunny Alice was 12 weeks old or so she jumped on top of my wardrobe! It was such a shock and since that day she has been jumping on top of everything! She can jump on top of kitchen tables jump over baby gates, she even once escaped from her run when i left the door open for a few minutes and jumped over my 5 ft fence in my garden to the nextdoor neighbours garden! She is one jumper, she has never hurt herself and i can't stop her.. she's mad!


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow Charlotte, and I thought Agnes was a crazy jumper! Hehehe


----------



## larryng (Jul 24, 2012)

Truly Super Jumpers.


----------



## larryng (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.




*LakeCondo wrote: *


> If you fastened just a strip of cardboard or coroplast or whatever around the cage's edges, that should do it. Your jumping expert needs light & air. I'm not sure how wide the strip needs to be. I hope you can let people know when you figure it out. Honey isn't a jumper, but something set up like a security fence [minus the barbed wire, lol] sounds better to be than a cover that has to be removed every time you need to enter the pen.


----------



## Cheyrul (Jul 25, 2012)

LakeCondo wrote:


> If you fastened just a strip of cardboard or coroplast or whatever around the cage's edges, that should do it. Your jumping expert needs light & air. I'm not sure how wide the strip needs to be. I hope you can let people know when you figure it out. Honey isn't a jumper, but something set up like a security fence [minus the barbed wire, lol] sounds better to be than a cover that has to be removed every time you need to enter the pen.


I kept Snowball and her babies in a pen like that, she could clear it easily. 
She is kept in a bedroom with a 3 foot piece of paneling type of wood blocking the doorway. The board is solid, she can clear it too. Very frustrating to have a bun jump on your face at 3 am. She also scares the cats.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, maybe the barbed wire IS needed, lol. But adding width to the height should help.

I have no experience with this, as I've only been able to slowly increase the height Honey will jump down from, to 16" & she won't jump up more than 12".


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 25, 2012)

Finn jumped the gate in the rabbit once, so I cut the carpet back 2 feet. Worked out well as he doesn't get the footing he needs to do it again on the tile. Bambi and Peter repeatedly jump on stuff over 3 feet but have never jumped the gate. Ted, Stew, and Mr. B were our climbers, so the play pen got a complete cardboard top--they looked like hairy spiders going over except for Ted as he was a large rabbit--if the others were spiders, he was a Tarantula.


----------



## larryng (Jul 27, 2012)

Some things just have to be seen to be believed.

Here's the video proof that a little rabbit can over come a tall fence.

I will never know if Peanut was able to clear the 3 feet playpen with a single leap or she jump and climbed. :dunno

The length of her playpen is 4 feet and the flooring is congoleum.

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/QlM5Zo7AqZ0&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## skyprincess67 (Jul 27, 2012)

That video is AMAZING!!!


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 27, 2012)

That is impressive, but if you made the pen so she couldn't get her feet on the cross bars, I don't think she could make it. I'm not sure how to do that, but maybe you can figure it out or someone else can.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 27, 2012)

Just like my three, except Mr. B and Stew were much smaller and didn't get up as high on the jump and had to do a bit more climbing. Ted would hit the top like that, but he also got over much higher (60") wire barricades.


----------

